# Monogram on sleeping bag?



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

The customer wants a large block type monogram on the bottom of a Coleman sleeping bag like shown here....
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-Brazos-30-Degree-Sleeping-Bag/13848659

Has anyone monogrammed a sleeping bag? How did it turn out? I'm concerned with the thickness.


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

Do you have the magnetic Mighty Hoops? It should work with those.


----------



## jroussel (Sep 21, 2016)

I would make the customer aware that doing this may damage the heat retention properties of the inner and outer fabrics before accepting the job. All depending on what it is made from and what it is lined with, repeatedly punching a needle thousands of times through something like nylon with a polyester insulation may cause a whole slew of issues, not only during the embroidery process, but while the item is actually being used. 
I've never tried putting a logo or design on a sleeping bag myself (don't have the fancy Mighty hoops Alison B mentioned) but I have been sewing custom items for about 5 years now and I can tell you with certainty that a nylon that thin will be very finicky about what is done to it.

My advice if you plan on accepting and doing the job, 1. Warn the customer that the bag my have some heat loss in the area of the embroidery before starting. 2. go slow and make sure there aren't too many spots in your design where colors overlap each other and continuously punch the needle through the same area (this can cause some structural issues).

Hope everything goes well with the project should you go forward with it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You'll need to strongly stabilize the bag or you'll have registration problems. I would have the customer sign a statement saying you're not responsible for any damage. Personally I wouldn't accept this job especially if you don't have the right hoops or clamps.


----------



## keljohnso (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't have the magnetic hoops, but I do have Fast Frames. This will be a normal 3 letter, 1 color monogram. Probably in Georgia font.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

If you use FF I would add binder clips to help secure the multiple layers of fabric. Make sure the clips have clearance, you use plenty of underlay and slow your machine down.


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Do-able. But pass on it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Make sure to support the weight of the bag with boxes or something especially if you use FF.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

sounds like a headache. what about maybe doing a patch and stitching it on?


----------

